# Shipping Container Barns



## downtownjr

Anybody here built a shipping container barn. I am thinking of taking two 20 ft containers and using them for the sides and building a roof over them. I have a rented place where I could put them. Figure if I built them on skids I(maybe railroad ties) it would make a nice portable shed to store some bales, park a tractor, or other things at the that place since it is a ways from some of my other ground. Anyone done this and if so how do you like it? Thanks.


----------



## mlappin

I have a Clearspan dealership and even though I haven't had a customer do it yet, I see in their literature that they have a few sitting on shipping containers.


----------



## dbergh

Not a bad idea! What do the containers cost?


----------



## downtownjr

Have a call in to some folks in Indianapolis...will let you know when they get back to me this week. If it works well...think i try one with 40 footers at the other property.


----------



## Haymike56

mlappin said:


> I have a Clearspan dealership and even though I haven't had a customer do it yet, I see in their literature that they have a few sitting on shipping containers.


What is your sales area? I am looking into putting up another 40 x 80 hoop structure and since CoverAll is belly up I need another quality company. i am located near Joliet, Ill.


----------



## swmnhay

Here is some at auction

Bid-2-Buy.com Online Auctions


----------



## mlappin

Haymike56 said:


> What is your sales area? I am looking into putting up another 40 x 80 hoop structure and since CoverAll is belly up I need another quality company. i am located near Joliet, Ill.


I'm in North Liberty In. Doing a generic search on Google maps shows Joliet to North Liberty at 96 miles with a 2 hour drive time.

Really don't have a set area of coverage, however to get the_ full_ discount it has to be delivered here, then I'll inspect it for shipping damage. Not much of a discount if you just buy it from me, then have it drop shipped to your place. Usually shipping will run a little cheaper shipped here as the company's that Clearspan ships thru know they can bring in a tractor with a full sleeper, a 53' trailor and have absolutely no problems getting in or out as they can drive right in without any backing up or getting hung up.


----------



## purplewg

I got a quote a while back for a 40 footer. It was going to cost me $3000 with shipping. I decided against it for right now.


----------



## Texasmark

I have seen 2 such installations. Seems like a good idea for folks that are worried about not being around all that much and want to protect their tools and all. I think the $2-3k price delivered is where they were. Have seen advertisements in the paper.

Mark


----------



## floyd

There are some nasty fumigants used in those containers. Floor has probably soaked alot of them up.


----------



## Texasmark

floyd said:


> There are some nasty fumigants used in those containers. Floor has probably soaked alot of them up.


Happen to know what they are and what they are supposed to control?

Mark


----------



## Greyhorse

If you have a flatbed trailer you can just go to the yard and pick one up here after dealing with a broker. I have moved a 20 and a 40 ft with my 35' trailer . I pulled the ramps off of it and had them load it and strapped it down. To unload I used a tractor as an anchor and just drove out from under it placing blocks under it to level as I did so. I did make some heavy duty metal stakes to go in the stake pockets to help guide the container off straight, 2X4s just sheared off if it wanted to go sideways.


----------

